# Wester PA'ers May 2011 Gathering



## ffemt128 (Mar 12, 2011)

Well the time has come. We've said we wanted to host a gathering and we have decided on a date after some consultations at Steve's today. So save the date of May 15, 2011 for a gathering at our home. Starting time will be around 3ish but we can work those details out later. More details to follow.


If there are any questions, ask here or shoot me a pm.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2011)

How about PICTURES from today's gathering?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> How about PICTURES from today's gathering?



I didn't bring my camera. Dan took some pics though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> How about PICTURES from today's gathering?



Take a look here.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks like a great time!! Wish i lived closer little closer!!


----------



## Arne (Mar 12, 2011)

Hmm,
Wine must not a been that good. You guys can still type after that party. What a shame.. lol,, Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Arne said:


> Hmm,
> Wine must not a been that good. You guys can still type after that party. What a shame.. lol,, Arne.



We drink responsibly! LOL


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2011)

Arne said:


> Hmm,
> Wine must not a been that good. You guys can still type after that party. What a shame.. lol,, Arne.



LOL, well the time it took some of us to get home we sobered up some.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 13, 2011)

Julie said:


> LOL, well the time it took some of us to get home we sobered up some.



Let me follow up on this before someone comments...Julie had a designated driver!!!


----------



## Arne (Mar 13, 2011)

Seriously, I thought about you folks with the driving deal. If I was to do that would probably have Kathy drive home. As a rule she does not drink, but if she decides to then it would be my problem to get us home. Course if it was in Pa. spose I would just have to find where my camper is. Glad you all got home safely and anybody not drink responsively and have a headache today?? Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 13, 2011)

Arne said:


> Seriously, I thought about you folks with the driving deal.



Arne, it helps that we have pot holes, Everybody's swerving when they drive.

Everyone did act responsibly or they would have enjoyed the couch.


----------



## Arne (Mar 13, 2011)

We will be having a big party pretty soon down at the lake. Most of the people are 50 or over and not very responsible. The funny thing is there are only a couple that ever cause any problems. The rest are just happy drunks. The good part of it is there is no driving needed. Everybody has campers and trailers that are parked close. Well some have houses. Our party spot is in town but within a half mile of the lake. we have a lot there for the summer and actually like it better than the campgrounds. The town is just a wide spot in the road so it is not like being in a large community. Probably only see the sherriff drive by a couple of times a summer. We have never had a big complaint from the townspeople and a lot of em come up and play when we party. Makes it fun to get along. Glad you guys had a big show, Arne.


----------



## Julie (Mar 13, 2011)

Arne, if we all went to a place to camp and had our wine party, I am quite sure everyone would have found a hole to climb into and pass out.  That is awesome that you have a place like that.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can I come?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> Can I come?




I would hope you would try to make it.


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 16, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> I would hope you would try to make it.



I just need to know ahead of time so I can take off work


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy317 said:


> I just need to know ahead of time so I can take off work



May 15 2011 around 3ish.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Daisy I will also probably be having my first one in June and julie is also having one in July.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Daisy I will also probably be having my first one in June and julie is also having one in July.



Lots of good times coming up...


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer is coming 

I'm looking at either the 9th which is a Saturday or the 10th which is a Sunday. I would like to hear from everyone who would be coming what there preference would be Saturday or Sunday. So please post up your preference.

Daisy I would love it if you could come.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

I wouldn't miss it. Preference is Saturday. Should I still bring the "pole" if Daisy is coming or are we going to skip that part. I don't want to disappoint you and Jeannie.

Our last party


----------



## Daisy317 (Mar 19, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I wouldn't miss it. Preference is Saturday. Should I still bring the "pole" if Daisy is coming or are we going to skip that part. I don't want to disappoint you and Jeannie.
> 
> Our last party



BAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I'm retired... 

I would like to come to at least one of these hickamabobers...


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 1, 2011)

Shameless bump to the top to keep active. We're figuring 3:00 pm to 6 or 7:00 pm. We will be having birthday cake to celebrate Sammi's Birthday (son's girlfriend) as well as various hourdouvers and cheese trays. Menu is still being decided at this time.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 1, 2011)

Did someone say "CAKE"? Time to celebrate. When's the petting zoo arriving?


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2011)

Petting zoo? Not sure about that but we have 2 dogs and a bird to entertain enyone in attendance. A word to the wise. Don't stick your fingers in the bird cage. Spencer doesn't take kindly to that.


----------



## Flem (Apr 7, 2011)

Doug,
It looks like my wife and I will be able to attend. Since I have nothing to contribute, please let me bring something. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 7, 2011)

Flem said:


> Doug,
> It looks like my wife and I will be able to attend. Since I have nothing to contribute, please let me bring something. Thanks!




Your wife and yourself are more than enough. I'll PM you with my address and contact info now.


----------



## Julie (Apr 26, 2011)

bumping this back up again. Mike & I were down south this weekend and I bought a bottle of muscadine red to compare with what we all made. Steve do you have a red ready yet? I know you do Doug, I'll bring a bottle and let's compared our's to commercial.

Also, as a back up plan I have two wineries that open their vineyards to the public in August or September. If Eddie's vineyard gets sold and we can't pick from there, we have these two to go to if anyone is interested.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie said:


> bumping this back up again. Mike & I were down south this weekend and I bought a bottle of muscadine red to compare with what we all made. Steve do you have a red ready yet? I know you do Doug, I'll bring a bottle and let's compared our's to commercial.
> 
> Also, as a back up plan I have two wineries that open their vineyards to the public in August or September. If Eddie's vineyard gets sold and we can't pick from there, we have these two to go to if anyone is interested.



I could definately be interested. I want to get some more Muscadine this year. Maybe I'll even get around to making my press that I bought the ACME screw for after pressing last year.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2011)

Julie both my Noble and Muskadine are bottled. I'm told by the expert drinker in the house it's very good. It has a profound grape taste. Yes I'll share.


----------



## Flem (Apr 27, 2011)

*June Get-Together*

Dan, do you have a date for your June Get-Together?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes, thanks for asking as I had not announced it yet. June 4th


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 28, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Yes, thanks for asking as I had not announced it yet. June 4th



Whooo Hooo, hopefully we will be able to make this one. Seemed last year both times you had it I was out of town.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 3, 2011)

Anyone planning on attending please pm me your email and I can get you my address if I haven't already provided it or if you haven't already been to my house. 

We are looking to get a rough head count this week and go from there. Post if there is a chance you are coming and how many so we can plan snacks and food appropriately.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 8, 2011)

I believe we are planning on 10 or so people. Hope everyone can make it. We are still working on the menu but will be sure to have a fairly decent selection. If there is anything anyone can absolutely not eat(allergies), please let us know.


----------



## grapeman (May 8, 2011)

Flem said:


> Dan, do you have a date for your June Get-Together?


 
I thought Dan was married. How does he get to have a date?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 8, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I thought Dan was married. How does he get to have a date?



:


----------



## Julie (May 8, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I thought Dan was married. How does he get to have a date?



Grapeman, Dan is Dan. Haven't you figured it out that Dan can be married and still have a date as well!


----------



## Flem (May 8, 2011)

He's probably bringing one of the "girls" from the Chat Room. OMG I need to prep my wife.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 9, 2011)

Julie said:


> Grapeman, Dan is Dan. Haven't you figured it out that Dan can be married and still have a date as well!




And yet only Dan could probably get away with it also.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 9, 2011)

eeeee gaaads you guys. Just remember what Clinton said!


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 9, 2011)

grapeman said:


> I thought Dan was married. How does he get to have a date?



I believe he was referring to Buford the goat.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 10, 2011)

Anyone who may have a possibly of coming, please post up and let us know. Daisy, Almargita, anyone else local to Pgh or even Redtrk in Ohio. Let us know. Need to start getting a count for food to get ready.'

SO far I know for sure of;

Julie and Mike
Mike (Flem) and wife
Steve and Marilyn
My Son and Sammi (It's her birthday)
Myself and My darling wife Olesia
Possibly 2 friends of ours and their Spouses (don't make wine but like to drink it) 
A co-owner of Northwest EMS (old boss and good friend who's father makes wine)

Please chime in. If you need directions or address, let me know and I will provide.

Hoping for a good turnout.


----------



## almargita (May 14, 2011)

Just returned last night from a 10 days in Las Vegas & the West Coast, wonderful time. I was typing this message a few minutes ago & the mail disappeared??? So if it appears twice you will know why?? Any way plane flight from Las Vegas took 4 hours & it took 2 1/2 hours to get our luggage!! Thought we had a modern luggage system??
Found Dougs email with his address, just need to know the approx time to get together tomorrow...... Will be there with my wife Helen..... Starting to pack a case or two of my wine for the swap. Interesting that in California, did not find any Wine that was any better that any of the ones we currently make here!! Even tried some 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joes, wasn't the finest but wasn't bad for the price.
Looking forward to see you all tomorrow.....
AL


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 14, 2011)

Looking forward to it ourselves as well. I have a pineapple awaiting bottling tonight or probably early tomorrow. I'll bring some if you folks can curb your enthusiasm for a month and let it relax. 

I have some others as well to share too. See you tomorrow.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 14, 2011)

Looking forward to it ourselves as well. I have a pineapple awaiting bottling tonight or probably early tomorrow. I'll bring some if you folks can curb your enthusiasm for a month and let it relax. 

I have some others as well to share too. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 14, 2011)

Sorry I am going to miss this one. Hope you guys can make it next week.


----------



## Flem (May 14, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry I am going to miss this one. Hope you guys can make it next week.



Duh! You did mean next month, didn't you?


----------



## Flem (May 14, 2011)

Al, I believe the starting time at Doug's is 3:00 p.m.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 14, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry I am going to miss this one. Hope you guys can make it next week.



Dan,

Sorry you won't be here. I'll save my last bottle of Chilean Pinot Grigio and bring it on the 4th. You do realize that is 2 days after my B-day. May look into getting a room for the night up there. 

Anyone show is coming my number is 412-889-1105 if you need directions or an address. The house next door to mine is for sale and I have permission to use their driveway. Feel free to park in either thier driveway or mine if it is open and also no problem with blocking the driveways. We can always move for friends. 

I noticed a few newer members from this area recently. You are welcome as well. This isn't an exclusive club. Dave (pittspur) in the North HillS, where have you been? Daisy, Are you coming?

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. The white wines are chilling and the reds are on the counter.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 15, 2011)

Getting Ready


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

Barbra and I are getting ready too.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

HA HA Doug you got more class than I do! I put out plastic wine glasses from the party shop. The advantage is you can throw them away but they are also quiet a bit smaller also. That means less waste and people are willing to try more wines as their glass empties more often. Have fun everyone!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA Doug you got more class than I do! I put out plastic wine glasses from the party shop. The advantage is you can throw them away but they are also quiet a bit smaller also. That means less waste and people are willing to try more wines as their glass empties more often. Have fun everyone!



Dan,

They are 7 oz glasses. Pat Catans has them for $1.97 each so it's no real loss if they get broke and the dish washer does wonders on cleaning them. A few of the one's we had at home we acid etched. 

Sorry you can't be here.


----------



## almargita (May 15, 2011)

Just finished planting more Impatients, Peppers & Tomatoes & Cukes I started from seed so they get the rain that promised. My daughter kept them watered while we were on the west coast & they all looks great. The trunk is loaded with wine for the swap, so we will be leaving shortly..... Sorry you can't make it Dan, I'll taste a glass or two for you......

Al


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Everyone is planting...Dang It's been raining here for two days and predicting to stay on several more. The ground is saturated, creeks swollen and someone south of us is going to get flooded out.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

Just got back from Doug's party, what an awesome time! When we left, Helen was trying to teach the parrot dirty words, and I told her go ahead cuz we were blaming Steve for anytihng that was wrong anyway. 

A lot of great wines...... sorry Marilyn that Steve snuck in that Cranberry/lime skeeter pee but that is some good stuff but remember he said he will make you some more!


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

Glad you guys had a good time. Missed ya'll. I did get to finish up remodeling my bath today though.


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Glad you guys had a good time. Missed ya'll. I did get to finish up remodeling my bath today though.



Miss having you there as well.


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

Thanks to Doug and Olesia for a great get-together. Barbra and I had a great time. It was also good to see Julie, Mike, Steve, Marilyn, Al and Helen. The food and wine were great; the friendship was better.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 15, 2011)

PICTURES PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Julie (May 15, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> PICTURES PLEASE!!!!



Sorry, I didn't take any, I was too busy drinking, eating and talking. Did anyone else take pics?


----------



## Flem (May 15, 2011)

I didn't take any. That's supposed to be Dan's job and he didn't show up. Oh well, what happened at Doug's, stays at Doug's.


----------



## almargita (May 16, 2011)

Didn't think about the pictures even though have a great new camera app for my iphone. Everyone was having tooo much fun & enjoying the food & wine..... Thanks again Doug & Olesia for hosting a fun day. A lot of wine making information was also exchanged, have some new ideas on what kinds to make next! Cranberry Skeeter-Pee with Lime has to be very high on the list.

Al


----------



## ffemt128 (May 16, 2011)

Had a great time, I took a few pics. I'll post them up later. Good to see everyone. Drank alot of wine. Too much wine after everyone left. Still alot of half empty bottles to finish in the weeks to come. 

Gettine Andrea some breakfast then the 2 of us are going to go fishing. She's looking forward to it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 16, 2011)

Thanks again to Doug and Olesia for all the work they did to make yesterday a great time. I kept a good distance from my wife so as not to get in trouble for breaking out the cran-lime skeeter pee. The evil eyes were enough. Just gonna have to make another batch asap!

We are very fortunate to have such wonderful folks close by that we can get together and share ideas and wine. Always look forward to them.

Sadly we missed Dan and his wife. Have to give him a dbl. hug next time we see him.


----------



## Julie (May 16, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Thanks again to Doug and Olesia for all the work they did to make yesterday a great time. I kept a good distance from my wife so as not to get in trouble for breaking out the cran-lime skeeter pee. The evil eyes were enough. Just gonna have to make another batch asap!
> 
> We are very fortunate to have such wonderful folks close by that we can get together and share ideas and wine. Always look forward to them.
> 
> Sadly we missed Dan and his wife. Have to give him a dbl. hug next time we see him.



Group Hug, 

Steve, you should have started that batch last night when you got home. Just remember what that t-shirt says.

I think what I liked the best was hanging out around the island in the kitchen while we all exchanged wine stories.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 16, 2011)

Julie said:


> I think what I liked the best was hanging out around the island in the kitchen while we all exchanged wine stories.



No I think it was because that's where all the wine was. Wine stories were everywhere. Olesia even offered for all of us to go outside but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO everyone couldn't leave as Doug kept opening bottle after bottle. Poor guy probably has carpul hand today. How's he gonna cast that rod when he's fishing.

I did go outside and apparently according to Andrea "I'm IT!"


----------



## ffemt128 (May 16, 2011)

A few pics.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 16, 2011)

Looked like a nice spread. Where's the rest of the wine? I see Bueford eating again in the first picture.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 16, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Looked like a nice spread. Where's the rest of the wine? I see Bueford eating again in the first picture.



There was alot more wine open. It was interesting to compare Julie and My Red Muscadine to a commercial winery's Red Muscadine. The commercial seem to be weak in both body and flavor. We also sampled Steve's Noble and my Noble. Neither were lacking anything. I have 16 partial bottles of wine on the table still and I carried about 8 empties downstairs. As far as leftover food, I think we have enough for a week or longer.

Wish I would have taken more pictures.


----------



## Flem (May 16, 2011)

It was hard getting him (Buford) off the roof.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 17, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Thanks again to Doug and Olesia for all the work they did to make yesterday a great time. I kept a good distance from my wife so as not to get in trouble for breaking out the cran-lime skeeter pee. The evil eyes were enough. Just gonna have to make another batch asap!
> 
> We are very fortunate to have such wonderful folks close by that we can get together and share ideas and wine. Always look forward to them.



Yes, I did forget to mention that Steve's Cranberry Lime was wonderful. Totally blew my batch away. He had more lime flavor which really made it stand out. I guess I'll be getting some limes and serving with a lime wedge.


----------

